# SWOOP AL 9.0 2021



## Bike-dad (28. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

ich habe das im Titel erwähnte Swoop geordert (verfügbar voraussichtlich KW2 2021).
Allerdings wurde ich etwas stutzig bei der Beschreibung des Bikes.
Es wird dort, zu meinem Verständniss, eine Fox 36 Performance Elite FIT GRIP2 Gabel mit 170mm Federweg beworben.

Laut Fox wird diese in der Gabel allerdings mit 160mm Federweg angegeben.
Ist in dem Build also ein anderes Modell für einen B2B Partner, also ein "Sondermodell", eingebaut?

Ich bitte untertänichst um Entschuldigung, bin noch neu in der Materie und versuche auf diesem Weg meine Wissenslücken zu schließen, da Googel nicht gerade viele brauchbare news zu dem Thema liefert, bzw. mir die passende Anfrage nicht einfiehl. 😋

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.

Gruß,
Bike-Dad


----------



## rider1970 (29. Dezember 2020)

Servus, 

Wird wohl wie du schon vermutest ne spezielle Variante für Radon sein, gibt es z.b. auch beim Jab 10.0.
Schon mal direkt bei radon nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-dad (29. Dezember 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Wird wohl wie du schon vermutest ne spezielle Variante für Radon sein, gibt es z.b. auch beim Jab 10.0.
> Schon mal direkt bei radon nachgefragt?



ja, mail an Radon ist raus.
Wenn ich eine Antwort habe poste ich sie hier.

Gruß,
Bike-Dad


----------



## Bike-dad (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe nun folgende Antwort von Radon bekommen:

"die Produkte für die Serienauslieferung (OEM) können von denen, die im Aftermarkt angeboten werden, abweichen."

Somit wäre die Frage geklärt und der Thread kann geschlossen werden.

Vielen Dank,
Bike-Dad


----------



## DonCarbon (3. Januar 2021)

Bike-dad schrieb:


> Ich habe nun folgende Antwort von Radon bekommen:
> 
> "die Produkte für die Serienauslieferung (OEM) können von denen, die im Aftermarkt angeboten werden, abweichen."
> 
> ...


Ja, das nennt sich auch custom tune. Viele Hersteller lassen auch den Dämpfer oder die Gabel auf ihre Geo abstimmen.


----------



## Bike-dad (3. Januar 2021)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Ja, das nennt sich auch custom tune. Viele Hersteller lassen auch den Dämpfer oder die Gabel auf ihre Geo abstimmen.



Ah, ok.
Das war mir unbekannt .
Hätte nicht gedacht das ein solches vorgehen noch Wirtschaftlich ist.

Gruß


----------



## DonCarbon (4. Januar 2021)

Bike-dad schrieb:


> Ah, ok.
> Das war mir unbekannt .
> Hätte nicht gedacht das ein solches vorgehen noch Wirtschaftlich ist.
> 
> Gruß


Gib mal im Internet Fox Custom Tune ID an. Dann wirst du es sofort finden 😉


----------



## der3rleuchtete (18. Februar 2021)

Hat das Bike eigentlich schon jemand bekommen? Oder geht es euch wie mir mit dem avisierten Verfügbarkeitstermin in der KW9?


----------



## Bike-dad (18. Februar 2021)

Habe meins am 13.01 erhalten. Bestellt am 24.12 😆. Musste allerdings noch etwas basteln, dropper post war noch nicht dran...


----------

